# Starlingtalk



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I am a member of Starlingtalk and just got an e-mail from them about a precious little starling named Peanut who is competing in a contest. The story is so sweet. You can check him out at:

http://www.squidoo.com/thelensoftheyear

Maryann and Terry may have more information about Peanut since they both are regular users.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Starlings are amazing creatures. 
My rehab efforts began in 1986, the result of a nearly feathered Starling that would not have survived lond with out intervention on the part of someone. It took only a matter of minutes to fall completely, headover heals, in love. She changed my life. 
I have many wondreful memories of and storys about, Baby [of course].
She lived to be 15 and peacefully passed over while I was holding her. 
Boy, did that bird ever love live meal worms. I had a regular 2000 supply arrive the first Monday of every month. Baby didn't eat them all by herself but shatred them with 5 other disabled Starlings. At this time they have all passed.
Baby loved to whistle the tune ," sittin at the dock of the bay". When ever I hear it on the radio I feel happy and sad all at the same time.
I miss you, Baby!
I'm delighted to know about Starling Talk.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Charis, that is a beautiful story about Baby. I have rehabbed many, many starlings and they remain one of my favorite songbirds. I love their beautiful yellow flower beaks when they're babies. 

This is the message board's site: http://www.starlingtalk.net/phpBB2/index.php?sid=e701d070c818165557b4c2d4492b4e26

Maryann (Littlestar) has a number of beautiful starlings.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

> The members of StarlingTalk believe that this story could make a difference in folks perception of starlings. Please vote if you like the story


Maggie's right, I have 7 beautiful starlings. We need your help to make Ronni's story of Peanut be number one, so please everyone to go vote on squidoo because will end I think March 29 th or 30th and we need your help, but you'll have to register for your vote to counted. It's our only way for people to know they aren't pest birds, but beautiful little birds. I think Peanut is around 5 five years old now.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's done. I 'm registerd and have voted.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Charis, Thank you so much for voting. They are amasing birds and boy can they wiggle their way in to your heart. One of my starlings is named Baby too. My oldest one will be three in May and my youngest will be a year old in April. You'll have to register on StarlingTalk because I know people on StarlingTalk would love to hear your story about Baby.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Done. 
Pigeon-talk
Starlingtalk
Oh My!
What's Next?
Still Wainting For Possum-talk.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I can't find it. Someone guide me please.

Reti


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Retri, Here's the link http://www.squidoo.com/thelensoftheyear
Right now it's back in first place and here it is what you will see,


> STARLINGS IN THE FAMILY
> How to survive falling in love with a supremely intelligent, breathtakingly lovely, endlessly demanding and affectionate little bird ... while rearran...


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

"The Law Acoording to Peanut" is so cute!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

We need help to get Starlings in family up to number one before 5 o'clock EST. Please tell your family and friends to register and vote. You have to make sure after you register and then click on the link they send you to confirm your registration or your vote won't be counted. Also after click on the triangle you see the points and it says refresh, please refresh so points are counted. Please help us, please! please! please.


----------

